# Antibiotic bead in bone for osteomyelitis



## hencked (Aug 18, 2009)

Can anyone guide me as how to code placement and removal of antibiotic beads in bone for osteomyelitis?  I currently have one where the beads are now being removed from the 3rd metarsal.  This rarely come up and I am not sure what code would be appropriate for removal and for times when they are placed.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Aug 18, 2009)

look at 11981-11983.


----------



## JWash618 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------

